# Iowa Corn Lovers 2014



## Mikel (Mar 20, 2014)

The Iowa Corn Lovers 2014 competition will take place on June 7th, 2014 in Grinnell, IA, USA. This will be the first competition held in Iowa since April 2011. We hope to see you there!

WCA Link

Cubing USA Link

Facebook Event

Cube Comps

*Events:*
2x2
3x3
4x4
3x3 OH
3x3 BLD
Clock
Sq-1
5x5 BLD

*PRIZES:*



From CubingUSA said:


> 1) Gift certificates sponsored by thecubicle.us will be awarded to 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place in 3x3 and to 1st place of all other events.
> 2) Trophies will be awarded to 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place in the 8 main events.
> 3) Certificates will be awareded to 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place in all of the events.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 20, 2014)

Sounds awesome but 4ish hours away.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Mar 20, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Sounds awesome but 4ish hours away.



4 hours??? -_-

I am for sure going! :tu

I hope there is pizza


----------



## Skullush (Mar 20, 2014)

sounds awesome but 15 hours away


----------



## cubeone (Mar 21, 2014)

Sounds awesome but too far away.


----------



## Forte (Mar 21, 2014)

Sounds far away but I'm too awesome.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 21, 2014)

Not saying we should celebrate my birthday at this comp, but we should definitely celebrate my birthday at this comp.


----------



## rybaby (Mar 21, 2014)

Lol love the name. Next up: pizza lovers. Or fedora wearers.


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 21, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Events:
> Clock



You sure know how to make a guy travel 8 hours for a competition. 

Also, is that your sister registered for 5BLD?


----------



## Mikel (Mar 21, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Also, is that your sister registered for 5BLD?



Yes, that was my sister, and no she can't solve 5x5 BLD. I deleted her registration haha.


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 21, 2014)

11 hours away. But not too far. Expect to see me there.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 21, 2014)

Mikel said:


> no she can't solve 5x5 BLD.


Sounds like a project you need to work on.


----------



## kcl (Mar 21, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Not saying we should celebrate my birthday at this comp, but we should definitely celebrate my birthday at this comp.



Only if we celebrate mine at dixon



Kit Clement said:


> You sure know how to make a guy travel 8 hours for a competition.
> 
> Also, is that your sister registered for 5BLD?



Minnesota people go 8+ hours for a lot of comps haha


----------



## Mikel (Mar 21, 2014)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sounds like a project you need to work on.



I offered to teach her, but she refused.


----------



## Mikel (Apr 1, 2014)

We now have 17 registered competitiors. Since we have at least 16, we are guaranteed to have 3 rounds of 2x2 and 3x3.


----------



## kcl (Apr 1, 2014)

yaaaaayyyy

Is there any chance you could offer a choice between skewb and Sq1 like Chris is doing at Cube Melt?


----------



## Mikel (Apr 1, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> yaaaaayyyy
> 
> Is there any chance you could offer a choice between skewb and Sq1 like Chris is doing at Cube Melt?



I really would not like to offer a choice between events, because I feel like competitors should have a chance to compete in all of the events that are offered. I can consider it though.


----------



## kcl (Apr 1, 2014)

Mikel said:


> I really would not like to offer a choice between events, because I feel like competitors should have a chance to compete in all of the events that are offered. I can consider it though.


Great, thanks!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm hoping I'm still here when this happens. It will truly be my last Midwest competition :-(


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 1, 2014)

FatBoyXPC said:


> I'm hoping I'm still here when this happens. It will truly be my last Midwest competition :-(



We could celebrate my birthday and your going away.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 1, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> We could celebrate my birthday and your going away.



As long as it ends up with me possibly not remembering things, I'll make that Braiedy's job :-D


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 1, 2014)

Scratch that, I think I have other obligations this weekend :-(


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Apr 1, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> yaaaaayyyy
> 
> Is there any chance you could offer a choice between skewb and Sq1 like Chris is doing at Cube Melt?



Btw Chris is offering between Mega and Sq1, not skewb!

But don't worry, Pizza is being offered


----------



## kcl (Apr 1, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Btw Chris is offering between Mega and Sq1, not skewb!
> 
> But don't worry, Pizza is being offered



I know lol, I mean offer a choice between two events not those exact two. 

If only Chris would add skoob..


----------



## Mikel (Apr 1, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> We could celebrate my birthday and your going away.



That would require two cakes !!!


----------



## SpicyOranges (Apr 1, 2014)

I might attend, I may need a ride though.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 1, 2014)

Mikel said:


> That would require two cakes !!!



James can't come now. So now you only need 1


----------



## kcl (Apr 1, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> James can't come now. So now you only need 1



It only takes a slice to cover someone's face, who needs a whole cake?


----------



## Mikel (Apr 17, 2014)

I am very pleased to announce that thecubicle.us will be sponsoring prizes for this competition! There will also be other prizes that are now listed on the website and in the OP.


----------



## UncleSam1212 (May 25, 2014)

Looks like you'll miss out on the fun and I live 4.5 hours away


----------



## UncleSam1212 (May 26, 2014)

Spring Hill, KS


----------



## SpicyOranges (May 26, 2014)

I may not be able to make it, baseball tournament that day. I hope it gets cancelled...


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 26, 2014)

Goals:

Win a huge corn cob.


----------



## kcl (May 26, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Goals:
> 
> Win a huge corn cob.



goals: beat chris, win the corn cob


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> goals: beat chris, win the corn cob



Goals: Beat Kennan, give corn cob to Chris...


----------



## kcl (May 26, 2014)

TeddyKGB said:


> Goals: Beat Kennan, give corn cob to Chris...



goals: steal corn cob from teddy, use it to beat Chris


----------



## TheDubDubJr (May 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> goals: steal corn cob from teddy, use it to beat Chris



goals: tattle-tale on Kennan to the police for stealing and then take the corn cob for myself


----------



## SpicyOranges (May 27, 2014)

goals: oh wait


----------



## JackJ (May 27, 2014)

UncleSam1212 said:


> Spring Hill, KS



I don't get it. Are you trying to coax someone into taking you?

Anyway, a lot of things would have to go my way for me to make it. If I do, anyone have a place for me to stay?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 27, 2014)

JackJ said:


> I don't get it. Are you trying to coax someone into taking you?
> 
> Anyway, a lot of things would have to go my way for me to make it. If I do, anyone have a place for me to stay?



I pm'ed him and he responded here I guess.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 28, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I pm'ed him and he responded here I guess.


Hey Ryan, can you clear your inbox? Also, awesome, another KS cuber!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 28, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Hey Ryan, can you clear your inbox? Also, awesome, another KS cuber!



Done


----------



## Mikel (May 30, 2014)

69 people have registered so far! Registration closes June 4th at 11:59pm Central Time.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 5, 2014)

Just a reminder that registration closes tonight at 11:59pm CDT! Register before then to help out organization and save money on registration!


----------



## kcl (Jun 5, 2014)

I guess 3 days away is close enough for goals. 

2x2- sub 2.5 (NEED this after the stupid fail in my 2.69..), second place?

3x3- Sub 10 average and sub 8 single.. Beat Chris/win?

Skewb- make it happen?

4x4- sub 50 pls

OH- don't DNF, preferably sub 30

Sq1- prove to the other Chris I can actually do parity


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 7, 2014)

Goals:

Sit on cubecomps and keep reloading the page and see Chris get a 1.4x average.

Please take my record, it's really annoying having a record I don't deserve  I KNOW YOU'LL HAVE THE BREAKTHROUGH THIS TIME GOGOGOGO


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jun 7, 2014)

Goals:

Cry because I can't go


----------



## BrianJ (Jun 7, 2014)

Goals:
2x2: Podium
3x3: sub-13
4x4: sub-1
OH: sub-25


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 7, 2014)

Chris Olson - 1.73 2x2 Average.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 7, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Chris Olson - 1.73 2x2 Average.



Nobody else has 1 1.7x, and you got 2, Chris! Congrats! 

He's amazin'


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 7, 2014)

Yay Kennan (suck it Sajwo)!!!

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=493&cat=1&rnd=3


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 7, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Yay Kennan (suck it Sajwo)!!!
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=493&cat=1&rnd=3



Beat me, you, and Nathan by .01 xDDDDDDDD

You deserved way better actually, but awesome!


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 8, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Yay Kennan (suck it Sajwo)!!!
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=493&cat=1&rnd=3



lel what a nub not even sub me


----------



## kcl (Jun 8, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> lel what a nub not even sub me



mehh next comp. This had two counting 10's :/

Thank you Jacob and Rami!


----------



## Mikel (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who came and especially those who helped judge and tear down the tables and chairs. I was not expecting 69 competitors, but it was such a blast organizing!

Also...

DYK Walker is a great "wing" man?


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 8, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Also...
> 
> DYK Walker is a great "wing" man?



He's also the "center" of attention.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 8, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Yay Kennan (suck it Sajwo)!!!
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=493&cat=1&rnd=3



Probably easy scrambles huehuehue [insert link to skewb avg here]

Seriously though, awesome job Kennan


----------



## kcl (Jun 8, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Probably easy scrambles huehuehue [insert link to skewb avg here]
> 
> Seriously though, awesome job Kennan



omg such easy

wow
much fake 

But seriously thanks


----------



## Mikel (Jun 8, 2014)

DYK...

Walker was 2 wings away on 5BLD from completing his WCA profile???
Chris Olson was the Bag-on-head World Record Holder???
Walker was the Minh Thai of Bag-on-head and Chris was the Feliks???
There were 69 competitors???
I only expected 40 competitors to come to the middle of Iowa for a competition???
I am very thankful to all who helped???
tygj!?
There was a lady who raised our A/C set point temperature because she was cold even though all of the people judging and running the competition were fine/hot???
That seriously pissed me off?
I actually don't like to eat corn??
But I love corn?
I gave ears of corn as prizes??
Kit and Chris thought they were plastic even though it was real corn???
I didn't set any PB's??
I still felt like I ran a successful first competition and it made me happy???
I suck at golf??


----------



## kcl (Jun 9, 2014)

Don't worry Brandon I guarantee I'm worse at golf. 

DYK...
I beat Chris?
Chris is a nub? 
I sub 10'd? Finally?
Suck it Sajwo?
My 8.59 was ridiculously painful to watch? 
My average could've been easily 9.5x?
I didn't sub 3 on 2x2? 
There was a solved face scramble?
Walker doesn't like wings?
We all stared at him cringing as he oriented his swapped wings and stopped the timer?
I suck at 2x2?
and 4x4?
John's 4x4 is really loose?
My 4x4 sucks?
No skewb? 
?
I cannot OH?
I got a sub 20 single racing with chris?
It was vgj? 
I haven't ever had nerves like I did?
It was brutal and ruined my first two 3x3 averages?
I switched to liying for the finals because loose cube + shaky=bj?
Chris got a BJ? 
Some guy and his wife took the joke the wrong way?
Kit made a new event for rami to do on AGT?
Kit's color scheme is retarded?
I can hardly one look a 3 mover on his 2x2?
I am still the master of second place?
Walker got two sub 10's in a round that I didn't get one? 
Some person has the worst Guhong ever made (teddy got to pick up the pieces after exploding it)?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jun 9, 2014)

DYK...

The lady at Taco Johns couldn't find her exit onto I35 that was 30 feet away.
... and rightfully so
I started the whole Bag-on-Head craze and held WR at one point.
... and rightfully so
Kit, Lauren and I like to have three-way Mansomes
... and rightfully so
Clock was vgj and I got 3rd <3
... and rightfully so
Foinally got a sub-10 on my first 3x3 solve of the day
... and rightfully so
Then got another sub-10 two solves later
... and rightfully so
2x2 sucked the whole day
... and rightfully so
I need to be more the "center" of attention for 5BLD
... and rightfully so
and I am not as good of a "wing"-man as I thought I was
... and rightfully so
I broke my 3BLD official 20-DNF streak with a 3BLD Mean
... and rightfully so
The corn for prizes was awesome even though I didn't get any :/
... and rightfully so
Some people thought I was a Delegate :3
... and rightfully so
DQ cake is always amazing <3
... and rightfully so
I am still a far superior golfer to John 
... and rightfully so


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jun 9, 2014)

DYK... 
...Apparently its okay to follow people home that live close to the competition even though not a single person invited you and your green car...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 9, 2014)

jokerman5656 said:


> DYK...
> ...Apparently its okay to follow people home that live close to the competition even though not a single person invited you and your green car...



Does Mr Olson's bodyguard need to make an appearance?


----------



## kcl (Jun 9, 2014)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Does Mr Olson's bodyguard need to make an appearance?



Not when it's the certain person who was following them xD


----------



## qaz (Jun 9, 2014)

Could I have the 3x3 finals scrambles?


----------



## kcl (Jun 9, 2014)

qaz said:


> Could I have the 3x3 finals scrambles?



+1 request for these


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 9, 2014)

Andrew Brown. Where art thou?


----------



## Mikel (Jun 10, 2014)

a small kitten said:


> Andrew Brown. Where art thou?



I messaged him about coming to this competition. He said he hasn't been practicing and had to work.


----------



## qaz (Jun 16, 2014)

>>


qaz said:


> Could I have the 3x3 finals scrambles?


----------



## Mikel (Aug 30, 2014)

qaz said:


> Could I have the 3x3 finals scrambles?





kclejeune said:


> +1 request for these





qaz said:


> >>




I just noticed iwca.jp has scrambles! 

http://iwca.jp/competition/scrambles/competitionId/iowacornlovers2014/eventId/333


----------



## lucascube (Aug 30, 2014)

Mikel said:


> I just noticed iwca.jp has scrambles!
> 
> http://iwca.jp/competition/scrambles/competitionId/iowacornlovers2014/eventId/333



I did too!


----------

